# Gibraltar? Remember that thread? Seville? Here they are...



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gibraltar and Seville

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20065407


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice shots, glad you enjoyed Spain.

Cheers


----------



## Rickh (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures.  Very timely as we just put in for a trade to Marbella for next year.

Many Thanks

Rick


----------



## GrayFal (May 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ecwinch (May 14, 2009)

The reason the monkeys are so aggressive is that the taxi cab tour drivers all feed them when the drive by. They have this trick where they have a peanut in their hand, and then have their arm on the window like they are just resting it there. Of course the monkeys jump on the roof to get the peanut.

They are not supposed to feed the monkeys, but they do anyway.

When we were there one of the monkeys jumped on my wifes back. It was a hoot.

[Edit: Sorry I did not realize that this an old thread. Grayfal is running around bumping them for some reason. A little context would be helpful. I guess he is thinking about going or something.]


----------



## GrayFal (May 15, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> The reason the monkeys are so aggressive is that the taxi cab tour drivers all feed them when the drive by. They have this trick where they have a peanut in their hand, and then have their arm on the window like they are just resting it there. Of course the monkeys jump on the roof to get the peanut.
> 
> They are not supposed to feed the monkeys, but they do anyway.
> 
> ...



I am bumping because I AM going in a few weeks and do appreciate your input - I prefer to resurect an old thread then try and reinvent the wheel - there is lots of good info on these threads....any additional info appreciated.

I have been to Gib but am traveling with friends who have not - so we will be going back.
I didn't do the siege tunnels the last time but will this time.....and I also bumped up the thread about Morocco.....so if you have been, please post there as well.


----------



## hibbeln (May 15, 2009)

When you're in the siege tunnels, take the time to read all the information signs on the walls.   There are some very large signs that explain how soldiers lived/worked/slept in the tunnels during WWII that were especially interesting and enlightening (they did everything in 8 hour shifts, it's really interesting and hard to imagine!).  It made my boys go "Hmmmm, that would have been TOUGH!" 

One thing I can say....take some food!  Once you're on the rock you don't want to go back down to the town until you're done.  And the price of food on the rock made me revolt and say "NO WAY!" to paying THAT much for a yucky looking sandwich.  Plus, getting to the areas that sell food is not really convenient when you're on foot.  Just hide your picnic from the apes!!!!


----------



## ecwinch (May 15, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> I am bumping because I AM going in a few weeks and do appreciate your input - I prefer to resurect an old thread then try and reinvent the wheel - there is lots of good info on these threads....any additional info appreciated.
> 
> I have been to Gib but am traveling with friends who have not - so we will be going back.
> I didn't do the siege tunnels the last time but will this time.....and I also bumped up the thread about Morocco.....so if you have been, please post there as well.



That is what I thought, and I think that is a good idea, just maybe type a line or two so we do not have to guess. I can guess some pretty strange stuff. 

My advice is as the OP heard, park on the Spanish side and walk across. When you get across grab the first taxi tour you can. The price is pretty reasonable, and you get a lot of local color from the taxi/tour driver. We had a group of six and found it very affordable. The price includes admission to all the attractions (caverns, siege tunnels, access to the mountain). I think the price was similar to the cost to take the tram.

Also take time to look out the windows (formerly cannon ports) in the siege tunnels. Thru one that is about half-way down, you have a good view overlooking what looks like a large collection of tiny white houses. On closer inspection you will see that it is actually the cemetery, as none of the "houses" have any windows.


----------



## GrayFal (May 15, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> That is what I thought, and I think that is a good idea, just maybe type a line or two so we do not have to guess. I can guess some pretty strange stuff.
> 
> My advice is as the OP heard, park on the Spanish side and walk across. When you get across grab the first taxi tour you can. The price is pretty reasonable, and you get a lot of local color from the taxi/tour driver. We had a group of six and found it very affordable. The price includes admission to all the attractions (caverns, siege tunnels, access to the mountain). I think the price was similar to the cost to take the tram.
> 
> Also take time to look out the windows (formerly cannon ports) in the siege tunnels. Thru one that is about half-way down, you have a good view overlooking what looks like a large collection of tiny white houses. On closer inspection you will see that it is actually the cemetery, as none of the "houses" have any windows.



Thank you all for the responses - ans yes, I was leaning toward the taxi tour....we stopped in Gibraltar while on the Disney Transatlantic Cruise 2 years ago and we just did the cable car - friends that did a taxi tour saw much more then us! We will be 5 people - what would be the expected fee to pay and how do you KNOW it includes all admissions.

Also a good tip about the snacks....thanks!


----------



## ecwinch (May 15, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Thank you all for the responses - ans yes, I was leaning toward the taxi tour....we stopped in Gibraltar while on the Disney Transatlantic Cruise 2 years ago and we just did the cable car - friends that did a taxi tour saw much more then us! We will be 5 people - what would be the expected fee to pay and how do you KNOW it includes all admissions.
> 
> Also a good tip about the snacks....thanks!



I cannot remember exactly. When we crunched the numbers, the transportation part was equal - taxi tour vs bus ticket+cable car ticket+bus back. Particularly with six people. I think it was a total of $150-200 USD at the time including tip. 

The price for all the attractions was the same either way. We enjoyed both of them (Siege tunnels and underground caverns, so it was not a problem. The taxi tour starts with a ride to the South End of the Penisula where you can see Africa. Then up to the Rock.  Plus the taxi tour takes you back to the main part of town. We grabbed some fish in chips there in the square. 

Plus I think if you take the cable car you have to walk down or something to see all the sites. Maybe someone else will comment.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 1, 2009)

*Just back*

We did a day trip with CostAfrica to Morocco.  I was not impressed with this company despite it's being recommended on TripAdvisor.  However, I enjoyed the day, despite feeling like a herded sheep.  If you can book a private guide, that would be my suggestion but the ease of going with a group might outweigh the hassles of independent booking. We talked with other people staying at the Villacana who booked thru the resort and they had similar issues with that tour company. 

As for Gib, the four of us signed up for a taxi tour @ 20 pounds each.  The price included admission to the Seige Tunnels, the caves, and the big gun.  We went with the company that has a stand right across from the TI counter as you exit customs.  Good choice for us, and I would recommend doing this.  We parked our car on a side street in LaLinea Spain not far from where the main road divides toward Gib & the airport and then walked to the border.  It cost 5 euros for 6 hours.  I was surprised at the bustling city Gibraltar is.  To get back to the frontier from the main shopping area we took the public bus although it is walkable.

Both of these sidetrips from our week at the Villacana were well worth it.  We also drove to the Alhambra in Granada, Ronda, Mijas Pueblo for the free flamenco at noon on Wednesdays and stopped to see the Se and Alcazar in Sevilla enroute to Vilamoura PT.  All thumbs up!  Plus loved old Marbella.  Fantastic weather everyday.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We did a day trip with CostAfrica to Morocco.  I was not impressed with this company despite it's being recommended on TripAdvisor.  However, I enjoyed the day, despite feeling like a herded sheep.  If you can book a private guide, that would be my suggestion but the ease of going with a group might outweigh the hassles of independent booking. We talked with other people staying at the Villacana who booked thru the resort and they had similar issues with that tour company.
> 
> As for Gib, the four of us signed up for a taxi tour @ 20 pounds each.  The price included admission to the Seige Tunnels, the caves, and the big gun.  We went with the company that has a stand right across from the TI counter as you exit customs.  Good choice for us, and I would recommend doing this.  We parked our car on a side street in LaLinea Spain not far from where the main road divides toward Gib & the airport and then walked to the border.  It cost 5 euros for 6 hours.  I was surprised at the bustling city Gibraltar is.  To get back to the frontier from the main shopping area we took the public bus although it is walkable.
> 
> Both of these sidetrips from our week at the Villacana were well worth it.  We also drove to the Alhambra in Granada, Ronda, Mijas Pueblo for the free flamenco at noon on Wednesdays and stopped to see the Se and Alcazar in Sevilla enroute to Vilamoura PT.  All thumbs up!  Plus loved old Marbella.  Fantastic weather everyday.



Thanks for the great (and timely) info!


----------

